# Service no exist

## lukasletitburn

Hi Leute,

heute gerade versucht einen neuen Gentoo-Rechner zu installieren.

bzw. das ist der 4 Anlauf jeweils wenn ich net.eth0 per rc-update als default setzen will sagt er mir service not exist nachdem ich meine Rechtschreibung getestet habe und nichts fand und die Chance das ich mich gefühlte 1 Million mal verlesen habe unrealisitsch ist frage ich euch.

Wie kann ich das beheben?

Lukas

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi Lukas,

was genau geht denn nicht? Vielleicht fehlt dir nur der Link /etc/init.d/net.eth0?

Was sagt denn ein: 

```
# ls -lah /etc/init.d/net.eth0
```

Sonst überprüfe noch mal ob der Treiber für deine Karte im Kernel aktiviert ist und eth0 existiert.

Fehlte der Link das kannst du beheben durch ein:

```
# cd /etc/init.d

ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo net.eth0
```

Aber eigentlich sollte das auch im Handbuch stehen. Schreibst du vielleicht ethOH statt ethNULL?

Sonst poste doch mal die genaue Fehlermeldung.

----------

## lukasletitburn

Danke, es geht.

Ich versteh nur nicht wieso er eth0 und eth1 beide nicht kennt wenn ich in der liveUmgebung bzw. chroot bin erkennt er beide und wenn ich im chroot einen davon in den Runleve setzen will wieso erkennt er den erst nicht das verstehe ich nicht. Das Problem hatte ich noch nie.

----------

